# Just wondering which female seems best?



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 2 females a HM, and a HMPK. i don't know which one to spawn. 
there just to pretty for me to choose. they both have a 180 spread btw
Female 1:








Female 2:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not good pics to judge with. Need em to flare.

Also... they're skinny :/ Fatten em up a bit lol.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Cookie (female 2 {am so used to call them by there names XD) is pretty fat, camera doesn't give her justice. sylvia (female 1) had an eggy thing, where she nested her infertilized eggs into a nest >.>" she is gets fat, but it isn't really noticable because of her large body. I'll get pics tomorrow (hopefully XD)


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I am about to breed too. I put an outside pond collect rain water and now have mosquito larva. My bettas love life larva. I use life larva to fatten up the female. It seems work well


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i bred before too  i used pellets. but i have frozen bloodworms
it's gonna be hard to get a flaring pic of female 1 because she doesn't flare very much
here is a flaring pic of female 2:








just FYI her anal is a little longer than her caudal


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Didn't you only end up with one stunted fry. 

Anyways. I agree with mr. v we need flaring pics..... Or videos of you can't get a flaring pic, just place the male and female in clea sight then video the female so we can see her flaring


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Female 1:








Yes, Mo but this time am going to be more prepared. like buying your microworms for instance


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The HMPK looks to be a young male...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Shape of a male but everything else indicates female IMHO


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she egged herself once:








she just has a thick body


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Personally, I like your HMPK female more.
Since you said that she built a nest for her unfertilized eggs... I would definitely recondition her. She looks a bit masculine, but I would prefer that over the long anal of the HM female. Just my personal preference.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is some blood line info on Female 1:
"-Well as far as u know she carrys the butterfly and Big ear genos if you plan on breeding those type. If you cross it with dragon scales would probably come out as fancys or butterfly fancys.-"

And female 2:
"-BOTH PARENTS WERE BLUE BUT THEY HAVE RED AND AQUA IN THERE BLOOD LINE-"

______________
yeah, am kinda leaning on female 1. but i think she is 4 branched, awhile female 2 is like 6 branched


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're both 4 rays.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh okay ^-^


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

how much branching is ideal?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

marktrc said:


> how much branching is ideal?


Depends. For HMs and HMPKs its best to have 4+ I think the most I've seen are 16. More branching doesn't usually mean much though.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer female #2. Though she has a long anal, but I like everything else compared to female #1.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

May sound weird but what if that female that put eggs in it's nest is a hermaphrodite? Happens to other fish... Just wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not with bettas.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hermaphrodite? whats that?

i still thinking which one,
-----
i just got another heater and sent money out for some of Mo's microworms.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermaphrodite


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh o-o ..... that just creeped me out.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its incredibly common. Its just nature.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeah i know , but i wasn't expecting that ^^" heh heh


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer female number 2.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, during our fetal pig dissections, someone had a hermaphrodite pig. The "what gender is your pig" question was really confusing for em.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol, write "both" XD 
so i have some people that like Female 1 and others that like Female 2 o.0 i should of made a poll

*edit* i added a poll


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

What is the Male? HM or PK???? spawn with the same... what ever that is.

Jeff.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hm


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Hm


I would never mix HM longtail with HM plaket PK. the tails would be confused.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

HM to HMPK is good for strengthening fins in long fin lines but the fins will be screwed up in the first gen.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I also have a HMPK male big ear, but i dunno :\ 
so more people are going for female 2
the male is kinda purple and i kinda want to keep the purple in, would female 1 be a good choice? she is purple, and a big ear geno so it would keep (some what of) the male's big ears


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Unless you know genetics then we can't really help.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh okay


----------

